# Black Lightning



## Vaprak001 (May 24, 2005)

As the proud owner of the Black Lightning frame number 192, I thought it would be interesting (well at least it would for me) to find out where in the world the other 299 bikes ended up! 

I'm from the UK, but currently living in Brussels. I've never seen another Black Lightning on the road but I know the local shop in Tervuren has one (I'll find out its frame number next week). So come on list yours, or your local shops' if you know the number!

192 - Vaprak001 - Brussels, Belgium


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Vaprak001 said:


> As the proud owner of the Black Lightning frame number 192, I thought it would be interesting (well at least it would for me) to find out where in the world the other 299 bikes ended up!
> 
> I'm from the UK, but currently living in Brussels. I've never seen another Black Lightning on the road but I know the local shop in Tervuren has one (I'll find out its frame number next week). So come on list yours, or your local shops' if you know the number!
> 
> 192 - Vaprak001 - Brussels, Belgium


My LBS owner had one with serial # 277.


----------



## Vaprak001 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Zamboni, what town are you/your lbs from?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Campbell, California.


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

I have number #283 its a 56cm. 
And I am from the uk.Grimsby, its on the east coast.Bought it to replace a caad5.
Only thing I changed was the tyres to hutchinson team saeco. too many punchers with the conti's. And to put on wider ergo bars.

Love the ride of it but to be honest I feel I should of shopped around to try and get a 54cm.
Keep getting tempted to try a six13 and keep the Black Lightning as my pride and joy.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

John The Bed said:


> I have number #283 its a 56cm.
> And I am from the uk.Grimsby, its on the east coast.Bought it to replace a caad5.
> Only thing I changed was the tyres to hutchinson team saeco. too many punchers with the conti's. And to put on wider ergo bars.
> 
> ...


John,

Just got a 2006 Six13 frame and replace old Caad 5 it's amazing fast and comfort.

Kevin


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Sexiest bike C'dale ever made. When I was a junior, one of the fast guys in our club had one and since then I have always dreamed of finding one in good condition. There is one on Ebay right now but the seller has questionable feed back and the deal sounds to good to be true.


----------



## Vaprak001 (May 24, 2005)

Ok, well we've tracked down 4 so far:

192 - Vaprak001 - Brussels, Belgium
277 - Zamboni's LBS - Campbell, California, US
283 - John the Bed - Grimsby, UK
(+ my LBS has one which I haven't found the number for yet)

Not exactly an overwhelming response - perhaps the rest have been trashed through overuse!  

John tb - buying a 613 as a main ride and the BL as the sunny day 'pose mobile' is exactly what I've done. You won't regret the decision, 613 smoother ride than the Caad7 but just as quick.

Jeffreyg - Hadn't realised before that the BL 2003 release was the second edition of these bikes - do you know if the first release were limited edition?


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

I too had bought an original Black Lightning. 1st thing I bought off ebay 3-4 years ago. Bought it as a frameset only though and had it shipped from the U.S. the guy I bought it from was a real help. But I too sold it, on ebay last year.

I bought my Black Lightning from "Evans cycles." When they were doing the service on the bike before they shipped it out, they said that they had to get another one brought in from another branch. As the bike had a crack behind the top tube. So there goes another. Don't know if Cannondale would of issued another frame to replace that one to keep it at 300.

I have also seen a couple for sale on our uk ebay going for £1600. Breaks my heart to think I paid almost twice that.

Thanks for the advice on the six13. I have seen one in the team saeco colours which I really do like. But I really like the natural polished ally and carbon look. Don't know if you can buy them as a frame and fork option can you? In that colour that is.


----------



## Vaprak001 (May 24, 2005)

I bought my 613 as a framset, during a visit to NY about a year ago, in the Saeco colours. It was about the same time that Saeco became the Lampre team so I got the newer carbon crank and no Saeco decals. Hopefully I've been able to attach a photo of the final build (7.1kgms).

Bought it through Gotham Bikes (www.togabikes.com), great service and worked out about 25% cheaper than UK sourced. You could probably find cheaper though - most retailers should also be able to get just the frameset. Go on spoil yourself for Christmas!


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

Thats one good looking bike vaprak. Iwas thinking about one for a Christmas pressie but my wife would kill me.
I have tried to post the only picture I have of mine. I lost my digital camera biking in the lake distict. 
So if santa's reading this Camera,Six13 please. I have been a good boy this year.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just got a Black Lightning frame without serial numbers.size is 51cm.


----------



## chuckrun (Dec 24, 2005)

*Black lightning caad7*



Vaprak001 said:


> As the proud owner of the Black Lightning frame number 192, I thought it would be interesting (well at least it would for me) to find out where in the world the other 299 bikes ended up!
> 
> I'm from the UK, but currently living in Brussels. I've never seen another Black Lightning on the road but I know the local shop in Tervuren has one (I'll find out its frame number next week). So come on list yours, or your local shops' if you know the number!
> 
> 192 - Vaprak001 - Brussels, Belgium


Hi, 

I have Black Lightning #206. LIke you, I've never seen another on the road. Bought in Nov. 2003 and started riding it in early 2004. A guy bought the frame and built it up with Dura Ace rather than Campy. People pay attention to this bike. I have about 10 to 12,000 miles on it. I had a minor crash and have stopped riding so am thinking of selling but only as it shouldn't be sitting unused.

One thing that confused me. Anytime I looked up the bike on net they always referred to CAAD6 frame. 

chuck


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

Does yours have caad6 or caad7 on the seat tube?

I remember looking at bike ads a couple of years ago and they were advertizing the black lightning as a caad6 but I have never seen one as such.


----------



## chuckrun (Dec 24, 2005)

John The Bed said:


> Does yours have caad6 or caad7 on the seat tube?
> 
> I remember looking at bike ads a couple of years ago and they were advertizing the black lightning as a caad6 but I have never seen one as such.


John,

CAAD 7, big and bold. However, google Black Lightning and releases and even C-dale lit. talks about CAAD6.

Chuck


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

"Caad 7 big and bold" I like that.


This is one of the few pictures of the Caad 6 I could find. Looks a bit naff with the gold crank arms i think.
Looking through google I found a couple more black lightning owners though. 
I have to admit to being a little sad. I even have the jersey shorts and baseball cap. The only thing missing is the socks.


----------



## chuckrun (Dec 24, 2005)

John The Bed said:


> "Caad 7 big and bold" I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John,

I had a Nissan 350Z for awhile, jet black -- I had one of my students in art do me a "Black Lightning" decal for the back window. When i sold it the new owner kept it on the car.

chuck


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone remember the original "all black" cannondale. It was the R800 from 1986. Black Suntour Suberbe Pro components. A totally sweet bike. The local shop was selling them for $650. Cannondale also had a special peach colored R800 with cream colored suberbe pro components. If my 86 catalog turns up I'll post a picture of the original black lightning. It wasn't all cheesed out with stupid decals and didn't say cannondale a hundred times.


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

Post no#7 has a picture of an early black lightning back end. I had one for a little while but sold it on again.


Do you mean this by the way?

http://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/candalebl86.html


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

John

Post #7 is either a 3.0 or 2.8 series frame from around 90-95 (you can tell by the way the rear derailler dropout extends back). The link you provided is probably an 87. THe original 86 was suntour superbe pro components (dia compe royal gran comp brakes). The suberbe was a step up from sprint. More polished and the rear derailler had sealed bearing pulleys for example(that sprint didn't, I used to have the silver version of that derailler). Have they been doing a black lightning every year from 86 on? When did they stop? All of them I've seen look pretty darn cool. Thanks for sharing that link.

Friction_Shifter (trying to find those suberbe pro friction shifters in silver - the latest gen of friciton superbe pro, can't seem to find them).

I just purchased a black 3.0 frame, looking forward to it!


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

As far as I know there was only the early Black Lightning from the late eighties. Then for Cannondale's 30th birthday they rereleased the model with all the whistles and bells on. They only made 300. All of them have the number on the drive side chain stay. I have # 283


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

Friction_Shifter said:


> Does anyone remember the original "all black" cannondale. It was the R800 from 1986. Black Suntour Suberbe Pro components. A totally sweet bike. The local shop was selling them for $650. Cannondale also had a special peach colored R800 with cream colored suberbe pro components. If my 86 catalog turns up I'll post a picture of the original black lightning. It wasn't all cheesed out with stupid decals and didn't say cannondale a hundred times.


Yes, I had one for a time a few years back. Very pretty frame. I have most of the components on another bike now. I sold off the C'dale as it didn't fit me. As I recall it had a super responsive, lively ride - tho it was punishing and I would not have been able to ride it more than a few miles.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

*good deal black lightning on ebay*

There is a good deal ($200 buy it now) black lightning NEW frame on ebay. I believe it is an 88 or 89 (it has the beefy rear downtubes) and it appears to come with BB, Crank, Front Derailler (suntour sprint) and rear derailler. If I didn't already have a frame of that vintage I'd buy it. If you buy it post pics once you finish decking it out in black components.


----------



## keyapa (Mar 25, 2014)

well i have # 44 but its 44 of the 1986's that I bought in St Louis. Only $700, so paid less than 1 cent per mile now after ~25 years of commuting on it. Anyway I stumbled on this old thread cause I think I have dis and reassembled the superbe pro brake set for the last time unless I can find some information about whether it is possible to replace the unique bearings and bushings which are worn out. Is there anyone out there who restores vintage brakesets? I suppose i could put something new on it, but i tend to hold on to things...


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

#240 is in Palmerston North, New Zealand...(not mine)


----------



## Aldo V (Dec 22, 2020)

Vaprak001 said:


> Ok, well we've tracked down 4 so far:
> 
> 192 - Vaprak001 - Brussels, Belgium
> 277 - Zamboni's LBS - Campbell, California, US
> ...


I bought an original Black Lightning around 1986 or 87. Still own it. I don’t think it was a limited edition. It was originally sold with higher end components and sold for about $900. Several years later it was selling for about $600 with lower grade components. Absolutely the best bike I ever owned. Love the criterium frame design.


----------



## Romanlotus (10 mo ago)

Vaprak001 said:


> Ok, well we've tracked down 4 so far:
> 
> 192 - Vaprak001 - Brussels, Belgium
> 277 - Zamboni's LBS - Campbell, California, US
> ...


Hello. I just bought a 60cm #224


----------



## kieefer88 (2 mo ago)

Bump, also just bought one, a 88 model #42. 
picked it up at an estate sale covering in dirt and dust. Cleaned up better than expected.
I had to cut the tires off, 700 23c, and would like to go bigger. 25’s I feel is a sure bet but if anyone knows if a 28 will fit it would be greatly appreciated. Looks like tires and a tune is all that’s needed. 
Thanks


----------

